# D90's color is more subdued & Pale compared with D80's! why?



## abdullrhman (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello
i did work on nikon D80 before and i did love the color resoult 
then I got a Nikon _D90 coz its the upgrade  but i notice that colors on D90 are more subdused dono why ? whyy ?

_


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2011)

Since when was the D90 considered an upgrade from the D80?


----------



## Garbz (Aug 16, 2011)

Colour accuracy is all relative. It's up to the interpretation of the manufacturer and cameras rarely if ever produce "accurate" renditions of colour charts. Rather they produce what is pleasing in the eyes of the creator (manufacturer that is, not you). The critical thing is with the DSLR you are in control. You take a photo in RAW and it is not some engineer at Nikon who decides how your colour is rendered, it's some engineer at Adobe, but critically that engineer also gives you access to every tiny bit of the calibration for your camera. 

If you were to purchase a chart like a ColourChecker from X-rite and generate a camera profile off it you'll realise how very different cameras appear from reality. 

So you have dull colours? Shoot in RAW and bump up the saturation and adjust the tone curve. 



480sparky said:


> Since when was the D90 considered an upgrade from the D80?


Since there's several years of R&D in sensors between the cameras and the images it produces are better. Really you didn't have something more constructive than that


----------

